

Songbird Drops Support For Linux - noarchy
http://digitizor.com/2010/04/03/songbird-drops-support-for-linux/

======
Artifex
Not a huge deal. It's sad to see a promising project go, but let's face it -
it was bloated and not receiving the attention it deserved, not living up to
its real potential. At the moment, clementine seems to be the best linux music
player.

~~~
keefe
I like Amarok.

~~~
Artifex
Amarok 1.4 was amazing. Unfortunately, they haven't reached parity with the
KDE 4 remake. That said, Clementine is basically a rewrite of Amarok 1.4 to QT
4, meaning it doesn't affect KDE users, and it actually looks native for Gnome
users.

~~~
Jach
I agree, and I'm going to check out Clementine now. I forced myself to upgrade
Amarok after they took 1.4 out of Portage. I've found it really doesn't play
well with pulseaudio (forcing me to get rid of that), and there are some very
weird quirks, but it's getting better. Just wish they'd put back the sorted-
playlist-but-random-playing-order again (it was there in one of the older
2.x's...), instead of just randomizing the playlist.

Edit: And after checking out Clementine, I have to agree with the commenter
below that it's not quite there yet.

~~~
zaphar
Just checked out clementine as well. It's missing my killer feature still.
Music queuing. The Queue this song group of features really fit the way I
prefer to listen to my music. It's getting there though. I've been
dissapointed with Amarok2 it felt like a step down from amarok 1.4. That might
be just because it was heavily rewritten for kde4 more so than intentioned
though.

------
thehodge
The article is fair enough but how badly can you monetise a blog? forcing me
to view two adverts and scroll before I see any content, I really dislike
blogs that do this, make a quick buck rather than build an audience over time.

~~~
carussell
Why even link to the digitizor article? It contains no more information that
that in the Songbird blog; it's just a poorly-paraphrased rip with scant
commentary even, other than a "this blows" attitude.

------
jessor
Yea, not as bad as it sounds at first.

The linux support was always kind of bad and now the route is free for a
community build/fork. I understand it is already on its way, see
<http://talksongbird.com/node/19>.

------
timtadh
I think songbird is pretty out competed on the linux platform. There are a
bunch of really great media players on linux, and songbird (the last time I
looked at it) could not match them.

------
mainguy
I don't get it, it isn't like they're trying to relicense the software or
something, the point of OSS is that you are free to examine/enhance/use the
software as you see fit. "Unsupported" software is really the norm as far as
I'm concerned. As an Ubuntu user I've never used songbird as rhythmbox has
always been "good enough" and amarok has been an interesting "upgrade".

------
RK
I was just wondering the other day what ever happened to Songbird. It seemed
to have a strong teem behind it and a lot of potential, but they don't seem to
make much noise anymore.

------
motters
It's ironic that I just installed Songbird to try it out. Oh well, it's no big
loss.

